# is this a baby rhom



## jason k (Oct 6, 2005)

hi is only 1/2 or 3/4 inch long i know it is really small and at this size all solitary piranhas look a like
but maybe somebody can see something that i did not

and if it is not a black what do you think

i thought is was a black but it is really mean and i did not think that at this size a black would be this aggressive

i will try to get better pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

gold spilo, i say


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would say spilo to 
wait till it gets bigger to be sure


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

spilo i think


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm gonna say a Mac.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> I'm gonna say a Mac.


me too...


----------

